# Gloves w/ cinch cords or leashes ???



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i have burton gore tex mitts that have them and im pretty sure the gloves do also, also i believe the swany mitts have them as do some of the hestras.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My old Ride gloves had them, and my new Dakine mitts do for sure. I had a pair of FourSquare gloves that didn't have them and I damn near lost a glove on more occasions than I care to think about.


----------



## .enigma. (Dec 20, 2010)

My pow royal gloves came with them


----------



## yimingration (Sep 30, 2009)

.enigma. said:


> My pow royal gloves came with them


Enigma, from the pictures I have seen, it does not look like it has lashes. Is this the right glove? I have been looking for gloves myself too..

POW Royal Gloves | evo


----------



## .enigma. (Dec 20, 2010)

yimingration said:


> Enigma, from the pictures I have seen, it does not look like it has lashes. Is this the right glove? I have been looking for gloves myself too..
> 
> POW Royal Gloves | evo


They come with detachable ones

Assuming im attaching them right they seem like theyll work fine. The only problem is that once you take them off your wrist, the leash can fall out of the glove relatively easy. Though like I said I could just be putting them on wrong, i dunno

Heres a pic of them - Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have level, saline and burton gloves that all have them.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

thx for all the replies guys, definitley gives me some more options...i just wish they listed this as a feature when looking at individual make/model gloves online....seems kinda dumb that they dont...

also, only on the pow royals did someone say which model glove it was along with the brand...if any of you others that posted know which model ride, dakine, burton, etc glove has em i would appreciate that info


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I have the level Super Pipe Pro...all a glove can be and more.. The most expensive and comfy are the Arcteryx ones...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My current mitts are the Dakine Element. I do not know the model of the Ride gloves I had. They were hand-me-downs.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

these are the gore tex burton mitts i have and seriously love them. Burton GORE-TEX? Mittens | Board Sports Gear.Com


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

Surely it can't be too hard to attach a cord to your gloves if they don't have them. Failing that just have a look at your local store.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

i just use these since the tow rope will eat up anything pretty much and they last me a good season per glove set. 
Raber's Arctic 3 Mitts

But there's no leash as you are asking about.

Also what these guys are saying, its not the hardest thing to to to jury rig up a leash.


----------

